# gyno symptoms always start with itchy nips?



## 1ntense (May 29, 2006)

As the title suggests, does gyno always start with itchy nips before any lumps actually form?

I developed a small lump from my first cycle years ago which started with itchy nips, I am currently on cycle and havent experienced itchy nips. I am unsure whether the lump under my right nip, which thankfully isnt noticable, is gyno from my previous cycle or if it may have grown on my current cycle.

I have nolvadex on hand but dont want to run it unnecessarily.

Has anyone experienced gyno without the warning of itchy nips beforehand?

Thanks

1ntense


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

1ntense said:


> As the title suggests, does gyno always start with itchy nips before any lumps actually form?
> 
> I developed a small lump from my first cycle years ago which started with itchy nips, I am currently on cycle and havent experienced itchy nips. I am unsure whether the lump under my right nip, which thankfully isnt noticable, is gyno from my previous cycle or if it may have grown on my current cycle.
> 
> ...


either way, as your estrogen goes up its possible it may get worse.


----------



## mdma (Mar 11, 2007)

Wouldn't play with it...


----------



## funbos (Oct 13, 2005)

add prroviron to you r cycle and keep nolva just in case. no worries about this lil lump. lot of bros have it someone have it only when they are on cycle and someone have it still after cycle.... and also its depands on what kind of gear you are if you run tren you should run nolva thru you rcycle from 3rd week


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

funbos said:


> add prroviron to you r cycle and keep nolva just in case. no worries about this lil lump. lot of bros have it someone have it only when they are on cycle and someone have it still after cycle.... and also its depands on what kind of gear you are if you run tren you should run nolva thru you rcycle from 3rd week


B0llocks post.

Sorry has to be said.


----------



## brownie (Jul 6, 2006)

mate when you run any kind of test even 250p/w... thats 5 time your natural levels your are going to produce more estrogen... i would run nolva at 20mg per day to be safe..

p.s. i am assuming you are useing some form of test


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

i use letro mate. stops the bitch tits and helps with water retention


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

they can be licked for niceness

but when i get itchy nips i do nolva at 20mg until it goes if im on cycle! it does the job for me.

but ive been using prov through my last couple of cycles at 50mg a day and no itchyness yet.


----------



## 1ntense (May 29, 2006)

Thanks for the replies.

As stated my nips havent been itchy, its just the worry that the lump may be growing.

Given the choice I would have run proviron throughout, funds didnt allow tho.

I was thinking about getting some Adex and running maybe .5mg eod as water retention is giving me pain when squatting and deadlifting.

Does having lower estrogen levels whilst exogenous test is present change your mood at all?

Ollie - I dont think I would touch Letro as Ive heard it can kill libido.

PS My cycle is 750mg Omnas ew and 35mg dbol ed.

1ntense


----------

